
Diet, Dying, Demographics - paulorlando
http://unintendedconsequenc.es/diet-dying-and-demographics/
======
masonic

      ...adhering to a Mediterranean diet has been connected to larger brain volume in older adults (see the Rotterdam study...
    

This is a flat lie. The Mediterranean diet is neither used nor mentioned in
the Rotterdam study abstract; instead, Dutch dietary guidelines are the metric
for diet quality.

